# Deerfield Beach, Florida - Looking for photography student to shoot our wedding



## rossinfl (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm a member of a couple of other forums (unrelated to photography) and I know I hate when newbies start posting new threads left and right, so I promise this will be my only one!

My fiance and I are getting Married November 23rd, 2008 in Deerfield Beach, FL. We're on a pretty tight budget, so I wanted to check out some photography forums and see if I could find a photography student who would be interested in shooting our wedding and reception (both in same location). 

The wedding ceremony is at 5 PM, and the reception will last until about 10 PM, but I think we'd be fine with the photographer staying until 9.  If there's any more info I should be giving let me know.  

My E-Mail is TheMacs1123@live.com 

Appreciate any help.


----------

